# Help finding film with opera scene



## Franita (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,
My dad remembers watching a film in the mid to late 1950s, early 60s, which included an opera scene from Faust. He says it was a British comedy, and involved a scene where robbers where being chased by cops through a theater where Faust is being performed or rehearsed, and the angels hanging from the ceiling crash into each other. He says it starred Alec Guinness, but I've searched through his filmography in vain.

I have been trying to locate it for ages, but IMDb has been no help. I thought perhaps some opera expert remembers such a scene and can help me with this.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Could it be _The ladykillers_ or _The lavender hill mob_?
The former has robbers, the latter has a police chase and both star Alec Guinness.

Memory is so fallible that it is unlikely that any fifty year old recollection is accurate, however accurate it feels.


----------



## Franita (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. I'll watch the movies, but at first glance they don't seem to have a scene that develops at the opera. The Faust scene is the only thing he seems certain about... and since he's an opera fan, he wants to watch this scene again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Franita said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I'll watch the movies, but at first glance they don't seem to have a scene that develops at the opera. The Faust scene is the only thing he seems certain about... and since he's an opera fan, he wants to watch this scene again.


Maybe you should ask _ him_


----------

